# ★☆taking free requests!☆★Mewms art hangout~!♪



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 14, 2014)

☆Auction now up~!☆
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...chibi-art-auction-!-♠︎♧&p=4209530#post4209530

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~
GUESS WHOS BACK FROM HIATUSSSSS~~~





It doesnt get any better than this friends~ (　-̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥᷄◞ω◟-̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥̥᷅ )	
So yeah.
Thats really all i have to say. My main reason for being on hiatus was because things happened and feels were felt. 
BUT IM BACK NOW.
WHO MISSSSEEEEEDDDD MEEEEE

*cricket, cricket*

Im taking requests on occasions. Hangout . Talk. Stream. All that stuff.

☆~DA RULES~☆
Basically im reviving something similar to my old thread for those of you who remember it. All requests are free, scroll down for art references. HOWEVER; I'm going to be choosing requests so it is not first come first serve. Im going to also be picking 2 requests at a time simply based on what i want to draw. Please don't take it personally if i dont pick your request ╥﹏╥ I'm a total weirdo I'm sorry~ 

No rude comments please, however constructive criticism is accepted and encouraged ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ

Requests can be of anthros, humans, OCs, mayors, basically anything. Try to keep the requests mostly up to just one character though!

Also if you have received a chibi from me in the past 3 months i ask that you may hold on requesting so others can get a chance to get a request too.

for now you can request at any time you want and your request will be considered the next time slots are open~

★IMPORTANT!!★
For a better chance at getting your request getting picked PLEASE give a detailed ref of the character. It doesnt even have to be a high quality screenshot or anything, if you explain the character in detail with character traits it makes it so much more easy for me to come up with a pose ( ；?Д｀) 


Okiedokie, now for the actual art (￣◇￣~

☆★RECENT ARTWORKS☆★

(for azukitan)




(For buuunii)




(For sej)





(spoiler is kinda big~)


Spoiler



[sorted from newest to oldest]

















DA: http://mewmewmewm1.deviantart.com



☆SLOTS: Slots closed for now!~☆

☆Auction slot: Azuka ~ completed!

☆Auction slot: Pengu

Ahh hopefully i didnt forget anything~ oh and im probably going to spell your names wrong on the slots, I'm sorry in advance' ಥ_ಥ
soooo thank you very much for reading and im looking forward to your requests!​​


----------



## Alvery (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome back, Mewms! c:

Anywhoo, I can't remember if I've requested in the last three months or not, so Imma just post a request here xP



Spoiler: ref











Spoiler: Swarovski



Name: Cygni Swarovski

Species: Black Swan

Height: 175 cm

Likes: Peace and quiet, dancing, reading, polishing his doll collection (a small army of matryoshkas), Yaeha (since he’s the smallest troublemaker of this bunch), waterweed-flavoured frozen yoghurt, Mukuro (he likes kids).

Dislikes: Having to clean up after Skel’s messes, Having to clean up after Mukuro’s messes, Pandas, being mistaken for a girl, Mukuro getting dismembered, algae.



Brief overview: Skel’s butler nanny swan familiar because he lost a bet, but the two of them go way back so it isn’t much of a problem. A very pretty boy, often mistaken for a girl, gets pissed off when it happens. Used to be an uptight, violent, snobbish dweeb. Now he’s just an uptight dweeb who’s pretty much the team mom of this whole pack of idiots. Acts like an overly concerned mother to Mukuro.



Backstory: He came from a family of aristocrats who were eagerly anticipating the birth of their new baby daughter… only it turned out to be a boy. His parents still raised him as a boy, but since they had really, really wanted a daughter, they ended up subconsciously bringing him up as they would a girl, by buying him dolls, giving him ballet lessons, giving in to his temper tantrums etc, and as such he ended up being a rich spoiled brat who was thoroughly bored by and sick of the life of an aristocrat and his parents buying him dresses. As such, when he reached near-adulthood, he ran away from home to join the monochromatic animals mafia/criminal underworld. After having picked up some form of martial arts and actually becoming rather good at it, his ego grew three times too large and he ended up picking fights with just about anybody.

As expected, he ended up challenging someone waaay beyond his ability, and got his ass handed to him (aka nearly gutted, both legs broken, wings nearly shredded), and was forced to retreat, flying away with his tail between his legs, certain that he was going to die. Fortunately, he crash-landed near Skel’s clinic, and since the doctor witch hadn’t gone completely off the rails yet, he took the swan in and fixed him up. Now, since he owed Skel quite a bit (and also needed to lie low for a while), he ended up living with the doctor witch as his friend/pet for quite some time. Over those years, having had to put up and assist with Skel’s increasing crazy and general lack of common sense and people skills, he’s mellowed out and became the genuinely nice, if not rather uptight bird he is today. 

At some point in time, he ends up saying “For all of your quirkiness, you really can bring people back from the brink of death, huh,” which prompts Skel’s epiphany and instils the idea that HOLY **** IMMA SHINIGAMI WHY DIDN’T I SEE THIS EARLIER, leading to him dashing off to get his cloak, scythe, skull mask and to put up ads asking for familiars. Of course, Swarovski had no intention of going along with this rubbish and tried in vain to make Skel see all the flaws in his reasoning, that he wasn’t a Shinigami in the least and no one with half a brain would ever believe him (but arguing with someone whose mantra is “eh, close enough” is never a good idea), and eventually made a bet that “If someone actually signs up for that ad, I’ll be a familiar”. Half a day later, a hyena dashes in to sign up, Swarovski nearly bursts a blood vessel, and here we are today. (Note: No one else signed up after that, Mukuro joined the troop in a different way.)

Trivia: 


He still acts in a rather feminine fashion, such as walking very daintily (blame the ballet lessons) in his good moods. Doesn’t help people identify his gender easily at first glance.

His laugh is some deep, heavily accented honking noise which would scare the pants off people if they heard it in a dark alleyway at night.

He’s always very concerned about his teammates and boss, making sure that they eat properly (Yaeha and Mukuro), that they don’t spend all their time cooped up in the house (Yaeha and Skel), that they don’t talk/pick fights with random people (Mukuro) and that they don’t cause a huge mess, bloody or otherwise (Mukuro and Skel, respectively).

Mukuro often asks him for piggyback rides, which he agrees to grudgingly. 

His genderbent form is flatter than he currently is.

He doesn’t enjoy being referred to by his first name for some reason or other.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 14, 2014)

Omfg, here's my chance...! (I've always wanted to request art from you <3)

Would it be too much to ask for a chibi of my OC Kana? You can find refs and info on her in this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?227523-Art-trade-avec-moi-CLOSED Thank you so much for the consideration! *3* <333


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 14, 2014)

wow meww your improvement is off the charts! you art looks amazing! keep up the good work!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 15, 2014)

MEEEEE I LOVE YOUR ART OMG



Spoiler: Mayor refs






So this is Preston.

He is a 21 year old guy who enjoys making himself look good. He has grey eyes, grey-brown hair, and a little bit of tan. He has a VERY toned body. He acts very confident. He is masculine, but acts shy and isn't very tough. He is VERY hot and gets a lot of attention.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 15, 2014)

OMG, your arts amaze!!    


Spoiler: My Ref!


----------



## Syn of Lost (Nov 15, 2014)

Whoa free commissions! please if you find the time make a chibi of *Noiz from Drammatical Murder* Im a new member so i cannot give you a pic until i make 3 posts

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay heres a link of Noiz (he is a rebel with a soft spot for bunnies)


https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAcQjRw&url=%2Furl%3Fsa%3Di%26rct%3Dj%26q%3D%26esrc%3Ds%26source%3Dimages%26cd%3D%26cad%3Drja%26uact%3D8%26ved%3D0CAcQjRw%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fdmmd.wikia.com%252Fwiki%252FNoiz%26ei%3Dp-ZmVOmUJNeBygTuwILwDw%26bvm%3Dbv.79142246%2Cd.aWw%26psig%3DAFQjCNFKGgiJdCuoZOpclG7_a6mSwCdKeA%26ust%3D1416115374449650&ei=p-ZmVOmUJNeBygTuwILwDw&bvm=bv.79142246,d.aWw&psig=AFQjCNFKGgiJdCuoZOpclG7_a6mSwCdKeA&ust=1416115374449650


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 15, 2014)

Ooh! I'd love a slot!
Ref- ta-dah!


Spoiler:  



HTML Code:




*art style:* mini pixels / pixel icon / flat chibi
*reference:* *animation?:* for pixels only!
*other details:* yes/no
*offer:* offer however much you feel


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 15, 2014)

Nooooo I'm too late ;w; Mewmew senpaiiiiiiiii, I'm happy to see you back! Is it okay if I put in a request even though it looks like you only have 2 slots? I'll edit this post once I get my refs cx ilysm bby <33


----------



## pengutango (Nov 15, 2014)

It's not first, come first serve peoples~  She's gonna pick the requests she draws for this round. (dunno if people are reading it all before posting...)

And Maddie, you already know I LOVEEE the new piece!! <33 Totally in my lil backlog for new desktop wallpapers that I need to make. XD

Hope you can draw for me again in the future~! Can't wait to see what requests you decide to draw next.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 15, 2014)

pengutango said:


> It's not first, come first serve peoples~  She's gonna pick the requests she draws for this round. (dunno if people are reading it all before posting...)
> 
> And Maddie, you already know I LOVEEE the new piece!! <33 Totally in my lil backlog for new desktop wallpapers that I need to make. XD
> 
> Hope you can draw for me again in the future~! Can't wait to see what requests you decide to draw next.



I read it so fast and didn't even notice that lol cx my bad ;w; i'm like half asleep


----------



## doveling (Nov 15, 2014)

art = love

/draws up mayor ref


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Nov 15, 2014)

I would totally request but my new Elf Warrior OC is probably way to complicated. >.<

If you wanna attempt here she is.. been awhile since I've posted on an art shop in TBT. But you know I'm a sucker for your art. 






Here's her gallery.

Elf Warrior Adalia


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll pop a request in, if you don't mind! I haven't seen your art before (but I've only been here a few months, so that may be why), but it's really cute. You show a lot of improvement since your earlier works and you have a very adorable, distinctive style.

Anyway, I'd love it if you would do one of my mayor!

Here's a few refs and a description:



Spoiler







































((Any of the above outfits would be fine! I tried to put multiples that I've made out there so you have a choice to choose from. Also, art of her is visible in my signature on the right side, too.))

Melody Rose is the kind of mayor that has trouble saying "no". She does everything that she can for the town of Mirage and its villagers and often gets suckered into buying over-priced things from the residents or fake paintings, etc. But she doesn't hold it against them. In the end, she still feels that she's doing them a favor and is happy to befriend them in any way possible.

Melody's passion is dressing up. She likes to wear a lot of different outfits and costumes, especially ones that follow themes. One day she may dress like a princess, the next, like a milkmaid or a mermaid, etc. "Variety is the spice of life" is something that she lives by. She's a fan of colorful things and has a very creative mind that she likes to work into doing things like flower pictures and patterns in the town. 

On the other side of things, Melody is not an early riser and can often get behind with things and sometimes disappoint residents when she forgets things that she promised them due to taking on too many requests at once. She has issues with running late, being forgetful, and just taking too much on her shoulders at once. She's also very easily embarrassed and highly gullible. But it generally doesn't ruin her sunny disposition. One problem results in her trying even harder, be it to make something up to a villager or coming through with something like a project she has fallen behind on.



Thanks so much for offering to do this, no matter what you choose!


----------



## Bunnii (Nov 15, 2014)

Hii I think I've requested you before but I hope it's alright if I do it again <3
It's for my OC's this time
[link]
they're twins btw <3


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

I'd love to request!  Please can you draw my mayor? (x)
Thank you for doing this!  Your art is adorable!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 15, 2014)

Your art is absolutely adorable and amazing! I would love to request some art of my mayor. Here's my mayor reference. 



Spoiler: Mayor Reference




















Thank you so much! I love your art so much.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

ahh omg you're back! i missed your streams (even if they were buggy XC)

I'll leave a request here:
Can you draw this character of mine? [x] [x]
The boots are combat boots like [these]. I'll find the shirt ref now whoops.

EDIT: GOT IT! [SHIRT REF]

Thanks for doing this! Can't wait to see who you draw!


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi! Could you draw one of my OCs? Refs in signature under "Draw my OCs?" Link. Thank you!


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 15, 2014)

I'd totally love art! qwq

My mayor is in my avatar, I'm getting a bigger pic of her soon! 
(She;s wearing yellow dotted dress, crown, blue eyes, brown bun, & mary janes ^w^)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 15, 2014)

I got your lovely art 2 or so months ago of my OC, I finally got some perfect refs of her, if possible would love to be considered for either my Mayor or OC (again but different) xD:

Refs:



Spoiler



Mayor-





OC-




Art by azukitan and Zane^



Note- My OC has lusciously flowing hair to her feet, she has vicious Sky Blue eyes that are beautiful and has orange/flame-red hair<3

Thanks for any consideration and will just say, your art is lovely and adorable as always


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 15, 2014)

DFHNDTHNDTHNDTHNDTHNDTHM
WAHHHHHHH SO MANY REPLIES DTHNDTHNTDHNDTHN
(,,•́ω ก̀,,) WAHH i was not expecting to wake up to this~ thank you guys so much for your kind words! It really means a lot to me!! And oh my god everyone's characters are so cute i cant even
Wahhh this'll be hard to choose  ヽ(；▽；)ノ but i suppose thats a good problem to have. As pengu said, this isnt first come first serve. Ill be picking the requests really soon just in the case of any last minute requesters~
Thank you all so much again!!


----------



## buuunii (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh my goodness. I've seen your art around and it's absolutely adorable! I'd love it and appreciate it if you could consider my mayor :>

This is her: (no glasses please)


----------



## Alvery (Nov 15, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> DFHNDTHNDTHNDTHNDTHNDTHM
> WAHHHHHHH SO MANY REPLIES DTHNDTHNTDHNDTHN
> (,,•́ω ก̀,,) WAHH i was not expecting to wake up to this~ thank you guys so much for your kind words! It really means a lot to me!! And oh my god everyone's characters are so cute i cant even
> Wahhh this'll be hard to choose  ヽ(；▽；)ノ but i suppose thats a good problem to have. As pengu said, this isnt first come first serve. Ill be picking the requests really soon just in the case of any last minute requesters~
> Thank you all so much again!!



Everyone loves your art, haha xD Don't feel too stressed about picking characters to draw, I don't think there will be any hard feelings c:


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> DFHNDTHNDTHNDTHNDTHNDTHM
> WAHHHHHHH SO MANY REPLIES DTHNDTHNTDHNDTHN
> (,,•́ω ก̀,,) WAHH i was not expecting to wake up to this~ thank you guys so much for your kind words! It really means a lot to me!! And oh my god everyone's characters are so cute i cant even
> Wahhh this'll be hard to choose  ヽ(；▽；)ノ but i suppose thats a good problem to have. As pengu said, this isnt first come first serve. Ill be picking the requests really soon just in the case of any last minute requesters~
> Thank you all so much again!!



Haha! You got so many requests because your art is amazing!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 15, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> ahh omg you're back! i missed your streams (even if they were buggy XC)
> 
> I'll leave a request here:
> Can you draw this character of mine? [x] [x]
> ...


I REMEMBERRR YOU TOOOOOO ;u;
Oh the buggy streams that kept crashing ( ；?Д｀) oh the memories~



NikkiNikki said:


> wow meww your improvement is off the charts! you art looks amazing! keep up the good work!



NIKKKKIIII THANK YOUUUU ヽ(；▽；)ノ
A lots been happening lately, but im still happy to finally be able to draw again to get my mind off of school and all that shiz~ thank you and ill try to improve even more with time!! ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I REMEMBERRR YOU TOOOOOO ;u;
> Oh the buggy streams that kept crashing ( ；?Д｀) oh the memories~
> 
> 
> ...



Do you remember me?  I remember you


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 15, 2014)

So cute! If you have time? Could you do my mayor?
She's right here! ^v^


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 15, 2014)

Welcome back, Mewms~! (〃⌒▽⌒〃)ゝ I hope you can draw for me again in the future! >w< <333


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 15, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Everyone loves your art, haha xD Don't feel too stressed about picking characters to draw, I don't think there will be any hard feelings c:



Wahhhh hopefully i don't hurt anyones feelings ;u; thank you !  BWAHHH everyones so nice hereeeeee!!!


Sej said:


> Do you remember me?  I remember you



Of course i remember you sejXtwiggy~ ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ one of the first requests i ever did and WOW was it horrible XD thank you for supporting me this long~!


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Wahhhh hopefully i don't hurt anyones feelings ;u; thank you !  BWAHHH everyones so nice hereeeeee!!!
> 
> 
> Of course i remember you sejXtwiggy~ ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ one of the first requests i ever did and WOW was it horrible XD thank you for supporting me this long~!



Aww! Mew don't you ever say that at one point your art was bad! I loved it!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 15, 2014)

Okieokiie~ i really want to start doing some requests so i'll be picking the requests in around 15 minutes~


----------



## SharJoY (Nov 15, 2014)

I would like one.

Hobbies/interests:  Photography, Nature, bird watching, interior decorating, music and dancing, trendy, one that is reflective and self aware, an introvert but sociable, loved to cook and entertain.  In her 50's but looks about 15 years younger and has 5 grandkids.  Also, a city girl that loves the country.

View attachment 74636


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Okieokiie~ i really want to start doing some requests so i'll be picking the requests in around 15 minutes~



I can't wait!


----------



## buuunii (Nov 15, 2014)

OOOH how exciting!!
I hope I get picked >.<


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 15, 2014)

Awesome! Just curious, will you be telling who you pick or just going through and doodling? :')


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 15, 2014)

tinyfire said:


> Awesome! Just curious, will you be telling who you pick or just going through and doodling? :')



Ill be telling who i pick, I'm so bad at keeping secrets when im excited XD
ALSO GAHHHH SO HARD TO PICK WITH ALL THESE CUTE REQUESTS I CANT EVENヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok cool! >W<


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

So intense! I'm so excited. I am crazy for your art!


----------



## Allison (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh man your art is actually really cool. I'll be waiting.


----------



## buuunii (Nov 15, 2014)

The suspense is killing me ;-;


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

buuunii said:


> The suspense is killing me ;-;



Same here xD


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 15, 2014)

susssspensssseeee


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> susssspensssseeee



drumroll.......
dun dun duuuun!


----------



## pengutango (Nov 15, 2014)

Whoo~ good luck everyone!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 15, 2014)

OHMYGODTHATWASHARDERTHANEXPECTEDDDDD
*heavy panting* ngghhhhh i want to draw everrryryyyonnnneeee （ ｉ _ ｉ ）
Gahhh i was like oh i want to do this one. . .and this one. . .and this. . One. . .
ヽ(；▽；)ノ
It was SO close when i was picking the slots so please don't be offended if i dont pick yours!( i actually flipped a coin a couple of times~)  There will be more chances to get more requests!!
So without a futherado the slotsss areeeeeee~~~~



*drumroll~*

*ALVERY AND SEJJJJ (つД`)ノ *
Im sorry for so much suspence, it was just so hard to decide! Thank you so much for requesting and i will try to get these done soon as possible so slots can open again soon! I also may be streaming these requests so keep an eye out for that~ (￣◇￣

Thank you so much for requesting and i'll see you next time slots are open!


----------



## buuunii (Nov 15, 2014)

Nooooo!!
Well congrats to both of you guys! I'll lurk for sots!


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> OHMYGODTHATWASHARDERTHANEXPECTEDDDDD
> *heavy panting* ngghhhhh i want to draw everrryryyyonnnneeee （ ｉ _ ｉ ）
> Gahhh i was like oh i want to do this one. . .and this one. . .and this. . One. . .
> ヽ(；▽；)ノ
> ...



O.M.G! I am so happy! Ahhh!! THANKS SO MUCH FOR PICKING MEEEEE!!


----------



## SharJoY (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## tinyfire (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats! I can't wait to see the finished products<3


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 15, 2014)

Yayyy! Are you going to stream? I'd so be there. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And congrats peoples! :3


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 15, 2014)

Congratulations, Alvery and Sej!


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Congratulations, Alvery and Sej!



Thank you!  Also Mew. Sent you some TBT (^o^)


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 15, 2014)

Y-y-you g-g-guys are s-s-so und-d-derstanding *sniffle*








Sej said:


> Thank you!  Also Mew. Sent you some TBT (^o^)



SEJJJJJJ NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO MAKE ME EXPLODE PLEASEIRSTVUVGSUFKHBUHKRTHGLUIRSNLUUHSKUHSRTHUHKSRHHUKSRBTU


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 15, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Ooh! I'd love a slot!
> Ref- ta-dah!
> 
> 
> ...


god I didn't realize I put up the wrong thing ;W;

Next time


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Y-y-you g-g-guys are s-s-so und-d-derstanding *sniffle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, no problem! I nearly exploded when you picked me! I mean there are 6 pages of requests!
AND YOU ARE NO WHERE NEAR USELESS!! D:


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 15, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Y-y-you g-g-guys are s-s-so und-d-derstanding *sniffle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You aren't useless! We wounldnt all love you so much if you were!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 15, 2014)

YOUR NOT USELESS :O


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 15, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> You aren't useless! We wounldnt all love you so much if you were!



So true (≧ω≦)ゞ


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 15, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> So true (≧ω≦)ゞ





Cuppycakez said:


> YOUR NOT USELESS :O





Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> You aren't useless! We wounldnt all love you so much if you were!





Sej said:


> Ahh, no problem! I nearly exploded when you picked me! I mean there are 6 pages of requests!
> AND YOU ARE NO WHERE NEAR USELESS!! D:



OH MY GOD YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO MAKE ME CRY SERIOUSLYYY ( ；?Д｀)
Gahhh i've just been so out of it this week and messages like these really brighten my day ;u;
Blahhh i need to spill my guts out so bear with me ヽ(；▽；)ノ
Last Thursday my school had a big assembly where they announced that a girl in my class who i had always bullied me, had died that morning from a potential pill overdose. It was such a shock to me and the entire school, and my week has been filled with comforting others and crying myself. The funeral was this Wednsday and I've just been so conflicted ever since and not sure what to do. I've been having constant nightmares about her and am currently thinking of going to one of the available counsellors at my school to seek help with this topic. However drawing has really helped me relax with everything that has been happening  Even though i fought with her and she used to bully me, i've recently put the past behind me and decided to honor her memory as much as i can. I'm currently working on a portrait of her for the family and friends on the side ( ；?Д｀) but when i hear comments like you guys are making, i can take my mind off other things and it really helps support me. So thank you everyone for your kind words. I really appreciate it.


WAHHHH TOOO SERIOUS FOR ME I CANtsioehfbvskjdfbvkshjdfv
Wahh that was really long im sorry i just needed to get that off my chest ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 15, 2014)

mewmew senpaiiiiiiii <3 i'm drawin somethin' for ya~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 15, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> mewmew senpaiiiiiiii <3 i'm drawin somethin' for ya~



ALSKDJ FALDJFSAKDLFJASDLKF 
RIP me Ohmygodstopbeingsoniceeveryonedarnit


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

Aww! I hope you feel better Mew!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 15, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ALSKDJ FALDJFSAKDLFJASDLKF
> RIP me Ohmygodstopbeingsoniceeveryonedarnit


ily you're too qt <33


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 15, 2014)

Aww! That's sad.  :O 

But I hope it all gets better!  Drawing always help me take my mind off of things.
Evem though I'm terrible at drawing...........buuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like I said, if your comfortable and everything you should stream sometime. I'd be there.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 15, 2014)

This is how I feel right now:






LOL, JK!!! XDDD Congrats to the people you've selected! I can't wait to see how their cheebs turn out--especially Alvery's since I haven't seen you attempt males before <3


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 15, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> OH MY GOD YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO MAKE ME CRY SERIOUSLYYY ( ；?Д｀)
> Gahhh i've just been so out of it this week and messages like these really brighten my day ;u;
> Blahhh i need to spill my guts out so bear with me ヽ(；▽；)ノ
> Last Thursday my school had a big assembly where they announced that a girl in my class who i had always bullied me, had died that morning from a potential pill overdose. It was such a shock to me and the entire school, and my week has been filled with comforting others and crying myself. The funeral was this Wednsday and I've just been so conflicted ever since and not sure what to do. I've been having constant nightmares about her and am currently thinking of going to one of the available counsellors at my school to seek help with this topic. However drawing has really helped me relax with everything that has been happening  Even though i fought with her and she used to bully me, i've recently put the past behind me and decided to honor her memory as much as i can. I'm currently working on a portrait of her for the family and friends on the side ( ；?Д｀) but when i hear comments like you guys are making, i can take my mind off other things and it really helps support me. So thank you everyone for your kind words. I really appreciate it.
> ...



omg.. ;-; I hope everything is okay right now! <33


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

I can't wait for my mayor chibi!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 15, 2014)

Sej said:


> I can't wait for my mayor chibi!



The excitement..... is killing you isn't it?


----------



## sej (Nov 15, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> The excitement..... is killing you isn't it?



Lol, yeah!


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Omg sad I didnt get picked but congrats to those who did! You arent useless at all, and your art is amazing! Maybe next time XD


----------



## Alvery (Nov 15, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> OHMYGODTHATWASHARDERTHANEXPECTEDDDDD
> *heavy panting* ngghhhhh i want to draw everrryryyyonnnneeee （ ｉ _ ｉ ）
> Gahhh i was like oh i want to do this one. . .and this one. . .and this. . One. . .
> ヽ(；▽；)ノ
> ...



Ahh thank you so much!  I really didn't expect to get picked haha This is such a nice thing to wake up to :3

Also, you're not useless, don't say that :<


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 15, 2014)

You're DEFINITELY NOT useless<3<3 And I truly hope everything is alright *hugs* Just do what you can and I am glad to hear drawing has relaxed you a little


----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 15, 2014)

YOUR ART IS ADORABLEEE <3

I don't have a reference picture, but I was wondering I could describe my OC with pictures and let your creativity take the lead?
My OC is a girl with wolf ears and tail :3



Spoiler:  The ears and tail





Except, could they be black?





Spoiler:  The Hairstyle









Spoiler:  Hair Color




That color leading into a bright red?





Spoiler: Eye Color






She is serious, a fighter, but also has a fun and playful side.
Her clothes (21st century clothing if you're ok with that?) and the rest would be completely up to you!


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Nov 15, 2014)

Can I still request? I'd like my mayor, there's a picture in my avatar but I could send you clearer pics if you need them!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 15, 2014)

all done~!




currently responding to questions now~


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 15, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> NIKKKKIIII THANK YOUUUU ヽ(；▽；)ノ
> A lots been happening lately, but im still happy to finally be able to draw again to get my mind off of school and all that shiz~ thank you and ill try to improve even more with time!!



Haha just take it easy, drawing can help you relax when you are having a bad time and I am glad to see you again I miss your cute drawings and your quirky self ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ. I hope things get better for you<3 maybe when my PC gets back from repair we could do an art trade, so i can show you how much I have improve! probably like a 5% improvement lol


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Nov 15, 2014)

your art is very cute uvu and the first post says that there are slots open so just ignore this if it's wrong,,



Spoiler: refs & info



well this is the only ref i can find at the moment because he's my friend's character and she takes forever to make things so i can try and get art ( •́ ✖ •̀) but it turns out his eyes are more of a bluish green rather than straight up green.

the one we're focusing on today is the one on the right(unless you choose me and prefer the left, then i can give information about him instead). his name is kelly and i can't find a picture of him in his hat other than this pixel i made
i'm not really sure what kind of traits you want, but he's pretty shy, he's not part of any of those crazy sci-fi stories or anything. he's just a normal kid trying to get by with his pizza delivering job and obnoxious friends.
my friend pulled up a trait chart so i hope this is what you're looking for:
clumsy, caring, easy-going, friendly, nervous, optimistic, silly, sincere, critical, logical, and timid.
edit: i forgot this but if you choose me would you mind maybe putting him in either this sweater, or this one? maybe not the second one bc i just noticed how tricky that could be but yeah. sorry ;u;


i think that's everything haha,,


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 15, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Haha just take it easy, drawing can help you relax when you are having a bad time and I am glad to see you again I miss your cute drawings and your quirky self ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ. I hope things get better for you<3 maybe when my PC gets back from repair we could do an art trade, so i can show you how much I have improve! probably like a 5% improvement lol



Im still as quirky as ever i assure youuuu~~~~ *･゜ﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*･'(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)'･*:.｡. .｡.:*･゜ﾟ･*
Ooo i remember when we did an art trade that long time ago! It'd actually be really cool to see how much both of us have improved since then!
Don't beat yourself up, I'm sure you've improved a lot since then!! 


Glaceon2000 said:


> Can I still request? I'd like my mayor, there's a picture in my avatar but I could send you clearer pics if you need them!



Wahhh i knew i forgot to put something in the op ! But for now you can request at any time you want and your request will be considered the next time slots are open~
and gahhhhh more cute mayor characters ICANTOHMYGOD
i swear everytime i do requests i see just how more cute everyone's mayors are compared to mine ∑(ﾟДﾟ)



emmatheweirdo said:


> ily you're too qt <33



FJDHNJHKFDNGKJHDNFGJKHNDDJHKBDFJKHGBBJHKDFGBVDJKDGBH
STOPP IT YOUUUUUUUDDUFBREJKFHBVEKFU ヽ(￣д￣ノ=3=3=3


Cuppycakez said:


> Aww! That's sad.  :O
> 
> But I hope it all gets better!  Drawing always help me take my mind off of things.
> Evem though I'm terrible at drawing...........buuttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.
> ...



Ahhh thank you so much for your kind words and support!!! ( ；?Д｀) i'm thinking of streaming Alvery's request tommorow if i have the time.
And dont say that about your drawings! People should be able to relax and enjoy drawing, no matter at what skill level they're at! As long as you enjoy drawing, i think your on your way to becoming a great artist!



azukitan said:


> This is how I feel right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AZUUUUOHMYGODIMDEADJDHFVBKJHDFVBKJHBFDG
Im excited to see Alvery's too~ ヽ(；▽；)ノ i actually picked that request partially due to the fact i need practice drawing guys who ARENT girly shotas (i have so many sketches of kiel from rune factory 4 in my notebook and im not even sorry ;u


InfinityFlames said:


> YOUR ART IS ADORABLEEE <3
> 
> I don't have a reference picture, but I was wondering I could describe my OC with pictures and let your creativity take the lead?
> My OC is a girl with wolf ears and tail :3
> ...


Yep im perfectly fine with that and NGHHH MORE CUTE REQUESTS WHYYEJRGJNTEJJGNBDTGM (￣◇￣


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> all done~!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O.M.G!! THAT IS SO ADORABLE!! OMG AHHHH!! HER DRESS IS SO DETAILED! AND HER FACE!! HER HAIR AS WELL!! IT LOOKS AMAZING!!
OMG I CAN'T THANK YOU ENOUGH!! AHHHHH!! *hugs*


----------



## buuunii (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh my god it's so cute and shiny!!


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 16, 2014)

*o* OMG, that's sooo adorable! <33


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 16, 2014)

Ref- ta-dah! (Since the last one was all messed up)


my ref~View attachment 73995

Grey eyes
White hair with a side bangs and a pony tail
a black and white plaid bow
Black glasses only rimmed on the bottom
a button down shirt w/ sleeves half rolled up
a black vest--- it you could make it look like a school uniform? (cotton instead) like so--http://ami.animecharactersdatabase.com/uploads/chars/11498-802297066.png except a tank top ver.
does that make any sense?
skirt is B&W plaid
and boots are black combats


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 16, 2014)

Sej said:


> O.M.G!! THAT IS SO ADORABLE!! OMG AHHHH!! HER DRESS IS SO DETAILED! AND HER FACE!! HER HAIR AS WELL!! IT LOOKS AMAZING!!
> OMG I CAN'T THANK YOU ENOUGH!! AHHHHH!! *hugs*


DYNDTHNDTNDTHMDTHM
*hugs back* WAHHH IM SO GLAD YOU LIKE ITTTT DTHNDTHNFTHMFHJMGH
NGHHHHHHH SRYDT. ヽ(￣д￣ノ=3=3=3



buuunii said:


> Oh my god it's so cute and shiny!!





MC4pros said:


> *o* OMG, that's sooo adorable! <33



STOPP IT YOU TWOOOOOOOOO ;u;/


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 16, 2014)

Super adoreble art style you got that honey! How about my little baby?







Ill get you some TBT for the time you spend for it. You deserve it <3


----------



## sej (Nov 16, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> DYNDTHNDTNDTHMDTHM
> *hugs back* WAHHH IM SO GLAD YOU LIKE ITTTT DTHNDTHNFTHMFHJMGH
> NGHHHHHHH SRYDT. ヽ(￣д￣ノ=3=3=3



I DON'T LIKE IT!! I LOOOOOOVVEE ITTTT!!!  YOU ARE SUCH AN AMAZING ARTIST!! *sends TBT*


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

You could do an art auction and be making bank in the Bell Tree Market place.  Just saying! 
But OMGZ I WISH I COULD DRAW EVEN A 1/4 AS WELL AS YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Mewmewmewm said:


> all done~!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG JEALOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

That's amazing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And that one tooth is adorable!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 16, 2014)

i love the atmosphere on this thread! <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 16, 2014)

woo you're back 8D

sej's request is adorable omg can't wait to see more of your art you've really improved <33


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

I wish I could improve. But my art just sucks.  You do such a good job!  

Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 16, 2014)

i still remember when you first posted your manga and everyone was all "ur hair is too big" but now we're like

"MEWM YOU BETTER DRAW STUFF FOR US!"


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 16, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> I wish I could improve. But my art just sucks.  You do such a good job!
> 
> Keep up the awesome work.


BELIEVE IN YOURSELF MORE GIRLLLLLLL



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> i love the atmosphere on this thread! <3



Me tooo!!!! ヽ(￣д￣ノ=3=3=3 even if everyone's so nice here it makes me want to explode and start sprouting more cheesy clichė lines ヽ(；▽；)ノ



lynn105 said:


> woo you're back 8D
> 
> sej's request is adorable omg can't wait to see more of your art you've really improved <33


LYNNNNNNNNNN
THANKKKKKKK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSUDHFBSRVUVKHBDRKUHGBDGRKUHG *attack hug*


Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> i still remember when you first posted your manga and everyone was all "ur hair is too big" but now we're like
> 
> "MEWM YOU BETTER DRAW STUFF FOR US!"



(≧▽≦) lol~
I still get so embarrassed about my old drawings when i look at them ヽ(；▽；)ノ i've debated removing them from my DA, but it is those drawings that got me to my skill level today, so they can't all be bad right? I like to remember the fun i had drawing them rather then. . You know.. . How they look to me now XD



Sej said:


> I DON'T LIKE IT!! I LOOOOOOVVEE ITTTT!!!  YOU ARE SUCH AN AMAZING ARTIST!! *sends TBT*



NGHGHHFHIHSNKUHNDJKNHVJJNSRFV
I SAID NO TIPS NECCASARYYYYY YOUU GUYSKSSHBUKHSBKFUHBEKUHBFKUHBSDVF




N-n-nnngghhhhhhhhhh~~


Cuppycakez said:


> You could do an art auction and be making bank in the Bell Tree Market place.  Just saying!
> But OMGZ I WISH I COULD DRAW EVEN A 1/4 AS WELL AS YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> ...


NRSFJNDIGJNFDJHGVDFVVDFGVFDGHJKNVD
YOU GUYS ARE TOOOO KINDNDDDDDDDDDDDDD
wahhh i've done an auction once, but i get so nervous when i do them, and then i feel like no one will bid or people will bid way too much, and then i get this robin hood complex and want to draw for everyone (which. . . Actually i did that last time ;u AND BWAHHHHHHHH
And what are you talking about, i'm sure you'll become a great artist if you keep trying! All it takes is practice~
Also i dont know how much this'll help considering i'm certainly not a professional artist or anything, but if you ever want tips or a tutorial on art i could try to do one the best i can ;u; I can't say how good it'll be though~


----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 16, 2014)

Your art is adorable <3

I wish I could draw like that but  my art looks like the Hulk drew it with his left foot


----------



## pengutango (Nov 16, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> NRSFJNDIGJNFDJHGVDFVVDFGVFDGHJKNVD
> YOU GUYS ARE TOOOO KINDNDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> wahhh i've done an auction once, but i get so nervous when i do them, and then i feel like no one will bid or people will bid way too much, and then i get this robin hood complex and want to draw for everyone (which. . . Actually i did that last time ;u AND BWAHHHHHHHH
> And what are you talking about, i'm sure you'll become a great artist if you keep trying! All it takes is practice~
> Also i dont know how much this'll help considering i'm certainly not a professional artist or anything, but if you ever want tips or a tutorial on art i could try to do one the best i can ;u; I can't say how good it'll be though~



Haha, yeah, the last auction was definitely interesting, but it worked out in the end. You've gotten even better since the auction, so I wouldn't be surprised if another bidding war happened, if you were to hold another one. XD


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 20, 2014)

Will you do my OC pls?
this poo was done by methis wasn't

She has midnight blue spiky hair, catlike grey eyes, sharklike teeth, and deathly pale skin. She wears a black shirt with a lacy black corset over it and black leggings with a lace stripe going down the side.
Over that she wears a red and black connor kenway jacket (asassins creed ppl), black riding boots, and a leg garter with three throwing knives in it.
[hope that was understandable]
Also, it's fine to draw her without the jacket.

If you don't want to draw her that's OK. I understand she's more than a bit complicated.


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 20, 2014)

Are you taking requests? I would LOVE to buy art of my mayor!! 



Willing to pay in TBT, bells or non-reorderables...whatever you are interested in!


----------



## buuunii (Nov 20, 2014)

Lurk lurk lurk

I wanna see more pretty art!!


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 20, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Lurk lurk lurk
> 
> I wanna see more pretty art!!



...of my mayor


----------



## buuunii (Nov 20, 2014)

aleshapie said:


> ...of my mayor



Lol I could care less who's mayor it is. I just like her art style (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 20, 2014)

WAJS LDKFJALSDKJF ASLKDJF ALSKDJF
FINALLS ARE ALMOST OVERRRRRRRRRRRRR 
IM NOTTT DEADDDASDLFK JALSDKFJ ASKDFJADF
oh my god I'm so happy I don't have my math and science finals until 3 more weeks or I would be dead right now ;u; sorry for taking so long with this request, I was really busy this week with finals this week and orange juice and stufffffff~~~
but I'm finally done~! 
(first time drawing a guy in FOREVER so hopefully this isnt too bad :u





BUT BWAHHH THAT MEANS SLOTSS ARE OPENNN~




I'm so scared oh my gosh please don't eat me ლ(⌒▽⌒ლ) 
but I'm not completly sure how imma do slots this time, so if anyone has any suggestions i'm all ears!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Nov 20, 2014)

Your art is so pretty. :'))))

I'd absolutely love if you could draw my lil mayor. <3



Spoiler: ref



View attachment 75086 View attachment 75088 View attachment 75087

If you need more, just ask! <33


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 20, 2014)

Ahhh I can't remember if I've requested stuff from yewww ;w;
If I haven't, would you consider drawing this little guy ^-^


Spoiler: Niko


----------



## Alvery (Nov 20, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> WAJS LDKFJALSDKJF ASLKDJF ALSKDJF
> FINALLS ARE ALMOST OVERRRRRRRRRRRRR
> IM NOTTT DEADDDASDLFK JALSDKFJ ASKDFJADF
> oh my god I'm so happy I don't have my math and science finals until 3 more weeks or I would be dead right now ;u; sorry for taking so long with this request, I was really busy this week with finals this week and orange juice and stufffffff~~~
> ...


Aww, he looks great!  Thank you so much, Mewms c: 

Anywho, I think the way you do slots now is fine! Unless, you want to use a randomiser?


----------



## buuunii (Nov 20, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Oh my goodness. I've seen your art around and it's absolutely adorable! I'd love it and appreciate it if you could consider my mayor :>
> 
> This is her: (no glasses please)



Reblogging~~ please consider me ;v;


----------



## Alvery (Nov 20, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Omfg, here's my chance...! (I've always wanted to request art from you <3)
> 
> Would it be too much to ask for a chibi of my OC Kana? You can find refs and info on her in this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?227523-Art-trade-avec-moi-CLOSED Thank you so much for the consideration! *3* <333



bumping azukitan's request up again c:


----------



## pengutango (Nov 20, 2014)

Aww, Alvery's pic is cute!  I'm loving those eyes. Oh the glow~


----------



## buuunii (Nov 20, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Aww, Alvery's pic is cute!  I'm loving those eyes. Oh the glow~



Aren't they cool???? All eerie lookin OwO


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 20, 2014)

SLOWLY CRAWLS INTO THREAD HELLO I SEE ITS OPEN

I'd love it if you could draw my oc lemon 8D please and thank you for the chance~
http://sta.sh/2wablxqg1jt


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 20, 2014)

lurking at all the pretty pics


----------



## pengutango (Nov 20, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Aren't they cool???? All eerie lookin OwO



Haha, indeed.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 20, 2014)

(pff can't remember if I posted or not)
Your art is super great! I'd love if you could consider drawing my mayor!
Front view here
Back view here
I really need to buy a ref >v<


----------



## princesse (Nov 20, 2014)

Spoiler: pics of mayor



View attachment 74968
View attachment 74969
View attachment 74970
View attachment 74971





Spoiler: or this (#2)



View attachment 74974
View attachment 74976
View attachment 74977





Spoiler: or this 



View attachment 74975
View attachment 74979
View attachment 74980
View attachment 74981


You dont have to draw all of them I'd you don't want to. XP.
[spoiler = description about character]
Mayor Princess of Texas is a very fashion changing girl, she could be a punky rebel to a princess easily. She is very nice towards villagers, and even if she dislikes the villager, she doesn't show it. However, princess is overally, very perky and confident . I would like her in a cute pose . If you can do more than 1 I'll pat in tbt . *you do not have to put me in these clothes, as long as the crown is there that's fine. I would also like my hair down like in the picture .*


----------



## asuka (Nov 20, 2014)

your art is incredible ;3;
and looking at your old threads you've really improved omg ヽ(? ∇? )ノ
here's my mayors ref if you could consider drawing her~ <33


Spoiler


----------



## U s a g i (Nov 21, 2014)

Mewmie mewm <3 ; u;


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 21, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Aww, he looks great!  Thank you so much, Mewms c:
> 
> Anywho, I think the way you do slots now is fine! Unless, you want to use a randomiser?


YAY im so happy you like it!!
Ahhh im not sure if i want to use a randomiser like last time. Its just hard to go through so many requests because i want to count everyone, but ill find a way~


pengutango said:


> Aww, Alvery's pic is cute!  I'm loving those eyes. Oh the glow~





buuunii said:


> Aren't they cool???? All eerie lookin OwO





aleshapie said:


> lurking at all the pretty pics











U s a g i said:


> Mewmie mewm <3 ; u;



USSSSSSAAAAGGGGGGIIIIIDTUJDTYHSFGNSFHNDGHJSTUJSTUJSTUJSI
SEMPAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRYUJDJMDGHNSRGSTYJDYUM-
*ahem*
W-w-well h-hello th- there art s-s-sempai how d -d-did you get here? Oh m-my god i- i- i didnt s-s-see you there ha. . .hahaha. . .ha~


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 21, 2014)

omg mewms-senpai u are just too cute


----------



## Kiikay (Nov 21, 2014)

wahhh, your art is lovely


----------



## U s a g i (Nov 21, 2014)

Mewm <333 ; v; ahh i'm so glad you're doing well! You're still energetic as ever x3 Your art has also improved so much!
Sempai is proud/approves! : D -will have to lurk here moar-


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 22, 2014)

U s a g i said:


> Mewm <333 ; v; ahh i'm so glad you're doing well! You're still energetic as ever x3 Your art has also improved so much!
> Sempai is proud/approves! : D -will have to lurk here moar-



S-ssss-s. . . . S--eee.  . .
S.  .  . . .  . . 



SLUIRRBHSURLBTUHKSBRTVHUKHUKSRBTVUHKSRTBKUHSVRBKUHXRTBUKSRHBUHKXVRBUKRSHTBUKHSRGBUKSHVBKUSHDBFVKUHRSVGDBVUKHRSFBKUSHDBDKSUVFHBDSGUKHBSFVDKUHBSUKDHFBKUSDVHDKUGHSB
GAGVBEHKRHBUKHFRDBUKHRGDBUKYFFB
SEMMMMPIAAIAII APRROOOVESSSSS OFFF MEEEEEEEEEEE 。・゜・(ノД`)・゜・。
SHE SAYSSSS IVE IM MMMMPRROVOEDDJBHUKBSFRHGFD
USAGGGIGIIIIIIIIIIIII
*glomp*



Kiikay said:


> wahhh, your art is lovely





Creeper$ said:


> omg mewms-senpai u are just too cute



Mmmmmmmmmmhdmcgdthjdtyj
Mhh.. . .mhhhmm.,,. 
Ha. . .ha. . .h-h-haahahhahah
T-ttt-than-nkk youuuuufrshbhuksrbusykrbgyukxfbkuyxfvb




*salutes* I will try my best to live up to everyones kind words ヽ(￣д￣ノ=3=3=3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh Im pickin de slots very soon, so if you would like for me to consider your request please request now~!


----------



## pengutango (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi hi Maddie~  Ugh~ I wanna post a potential request, but I already got art from you recently. XD /shot

Someday, my friend, someday... <3


----------



## Sepia (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh hey! Cannot say i''ve seen you before but nice to meet you!  I have a character you might be interested in drawing.

(link)

 Name- Sepia
 Species- Genet
 Gender- Female
 Clothes- She wears brass goggles on her head, a light green waistcoat, dark brown belt, baggy beige trousers, big brown boots.
 Occupation- Pirate/mayor of rhapsody
 Personality- She's extremely headstrong and loud, people often tell her to lower her voice in which she'll raise it higher. She is reckless and will often throw herself into dangerous situations all because of curiosity and excitement. She's not very educated so she can seem ignorant and selfish but she has good intentions for her town.


----------



## buuunii (Nov 22, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Oh my goodness. I've seen your art around and it's absolutely adorable! I'd love it and appreciate it if you could consider my mayor :>
> 
> This is her: (no glasses please)



You said to request after that post I think so here it is again ;w;


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 22, 2014)

Would you consider drawing my mayor? 

Her name is Alesha. She is a helper! Prissy, girly!! Loves flowers and gardening. Blue Party Dress, Black Mary Janes, Mint Glasses, Crown. Hair: Light brown, Eyes: Green


----------



## Locket (Nov 22, 2014)

So cute! I'm going to request. If you have already chosen the two, I wouldn't mind waiting :3.



Spoiler:  Reference







May be a little crappy for a reference, but I hope you get the picture!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Nov 22, 2014)

N'aww such cute art! Would you want to draw this OC? X


----------



## AobaCake (Nov 22, 2014)

Would you like to chibi me?


Spoiler


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

Congrats to who ever gets the art! It is sooooooo adorable omg!


----------



## princesse (Nov 22, 2014)

princesse said:


> Spoiler: pics of mayor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

don't know if you saw this, but here it is again. Will tip *


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm going to submit my ref, maybe I'll get lucky. I absolutely love your style and how much you've improved.




<3


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 22, 2014)

aleshapie said:


> Would you consider drawing my mayor?
> 
> Her name is Alesha. She is a helper! Prissy, girly!! Loves flowers and gardening. Blue Party Dress, Black Mary Janes, Mint Glasses, Crown. Hair: Light brown, Eyes: Green
> 
> View attachment 75363 View attachment 75364 View attachment 75365





Willing to pay with TBT, non-reorderables (wishlist?), in game bells...


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

aleshapie said:


> Willing to pay with TBT, non-reorderables (wishlist?), in game bells...



She is doing art for free! so generous!


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 22, 2014)

Sej said:


> She is doing art for free! so generous!




I know! It's crazy, really! She does a great job! Artists are always underpaid/underappreciated! (I am a crafter/seamstress/painter)...I stopped selling because everyone thinks they can get something for nothing...so now...I only do gifts...no requests! 

OK...So I actually just proved your point HAHAHA! (but gifts/tips are always a nice way to say thank you!)


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 22, 2014)

I would really really really love a piece of your art for my mayor! Thank you so much for doing these for free out of the generosity of your heart! You don't have to pick me, but I would love it so much! Good luck to all other spot fighters XD


Spoiler: Ref


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 22, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> MEEEEE I LOVE YOUR ART OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bumping this?


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 22, 2014)

hi mew!!! ♥♥ can finally request (yayyy~) & good luck and congrats to those who get picked!


Spoiler: My refs



hello! this is my Fantasy Life character who is a wizard! Not much to say but she is quiet with an icy attitude (does that even make sense XD)! would totally love if picked.. still love if not anyway huhuhu. thank you dear~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 22, 2014)

NGGHERAUHKVSTURNRUHKNTUKV
IT.
WAS. 
SO.
DIFFICULT.
TO.
CHOOOOOOOOOSEEEOOHHMYYYYGODDDDDDD
Ohmygod i cant even find an accurate anime gif to represent my feelings right nowwww 。・゜・(ノД`)・゜・。
SO MANYYY REQUESTSSSAEFUKHKUDSFUKSHDFBKUVVSHDF
BUT IVE DONE IT.
. .  .
KIND OF.
after going through all of the requests again i narrowed it down to around 15 and then used a number generator to do the dirty work for me ヽ(；▽；)ノ please dont hate me if i dont end up doing your request~




#internal sobbing
SO LETS JUST GO FOR ITTTT~
The two winners of the slots areeeee~













*Buuunii and azukitan!!!! Congrats!!* 
*hides in corner*
Ohmygodineedsleepafterthishelpmeplease;u;


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 22, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Congrats to y'all!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 22, 2014)

They totally deserve it Congrats to you both<3


----------



## buuunii (Nov 22, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> NGGHERAUHKVSTURNRUHKNTUKV
> IT.
> WAS.
> SO.
> ...


. . . . . AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## azukitan (Nov 22, 2014)

*ME RIGHT NOW:*







BLESS YOUR HEARTS, MEWMS AND ALVERY. AND I GUESS I SHOULD THANK THE RNG, TOO, LOL. <333333333333333


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 22, 2014)

grats to buuunnii and azukitan ~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm thinking of streaming the coloring part buuunii's request soon, however i'm wondering if anyone would watch it ヽ(；▽；)ノ i just got the base colors down so the stream will probably be soon~


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd definitely watch it. //is so bored right now


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 23, 2014)

azukitan said:


> *ME RIGHT NOW:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GAHHHH YOU WELCCCOOOOOMMMMMM ;u;
Okay you should thank the rng because when i did a test run to make sure it was running okay it kept spittin out 2's (your number) i was like psh, its definetly not going to do it for the actual thi-
AZU OH MY GOD XD


buuunii said:


> . . . . . AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHNSDVNHKSDGFBHKDSBFKHGFDWBGHKSFDVBKGHSFDCBSFDVCFRWFSDC
WHYYYYY AREE WEEEE SCREAMMMMINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGヽ(￣д￣ノ=3=3=3
 you're welcome （；~￣ェ￣）~


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2014)

I am sooo coming along to watch the stream!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 23, 2014)

*currently trying to figure out how to add background music and a mic ヽ(；▽；)ノ im so bad at technology sometimes XD


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 23, 2014)

Haha it's ok I couldn't even figure out what to do when I want to stream
That's why I dont


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 23, 2014)

livestreaming now~!
https://new.livestream.com/accounts/9660559/events/3611707


----------



## buuunii (Nov 23, 2014)

*rolls around crying*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw I recommend joinme as a streaming tool more than livestream. Yeah, you don't get audio and not many people can join in, but it crashes less. Especially since I see you have a windows. Livestream likes apple better :<


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 23, 2014)

buuunii said:


> *rolls around crying*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw I recommend joinme as a streaming tool more than livestream. Yeah, you don't get audio and not many people can join in, but it crashes less. Especially since I see you have a windows. Livestream likes apple better :<



Nah, I disagree. I have a Mac and a lot of the time, Livestream lags my computer like hell.. it's terrible. 

join.me and/or Picarto are the best streaming places, but you'll need OBS (which is free) for Picarto.


----------



## buuunii (Nov 23, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Nah, I disagree. I have a Mac and a lot of the time, Livestream lags my computer like hell.. it's terrible.
> 
> join.me and/or Picarto are the best streaming places, but you'll need OBS (which is free) for Picarto.



Ahh sorry. I've just seen artists have better luck with livestream and apple.

^^^^listen to this person then owo


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 23, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Ahh sorry. I've just seen artists have better luck with livestream and apple.
> 
> ^^^^listen to this person then owo



No, no, it's fine! I agreed with join.me, just not that livestream was better for apple devices. 
You should use join.me if you don't want to go through all the technical stuff in setting up a stream for the first time.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey mewm !
I'm watching your stream ATM and I am quiet because to chat you need an account
And ya your mic is working


----------



## U s a g i (Nov 23, 2014)

Go mewm go~! -cheers you on- ; v; <3


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 23, 2014)

Wahhh streaming didnt go as smoothly as i planned so im going to end it now~
Sorry for the inconvience!


----------



## buuunii (Nov 23, 2014)

Well at least I won't miss anything
I love how the eyes look Tho <333


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh it's okie x3


----------



## buuunii (Nov 23, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> No, no, it's fine! I agreed with join.me, just not that livestream was better for apple devices.
> You should use join.me if you don't want to go through all the technical stuff in setting up a stream for the first time.



Heheh Oki oki
Thanks for reminding me about picarto!
I should try that again for my next stream :0


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 23, 2014)

all done~




sorry if I got anything in the design wrong!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 23, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> all done~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGOSHHHH SO CUTE<3<3<(^_^


----------



## buuunii (Nov 23, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> all done~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh EM GEE ITS ADORABLE AHHHH
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!

DAMMIT I WISH I WAS ON MY COMPUTER TO ADD IT TO MY SIG
AHHHH THANK YOOOOU


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 23, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> all done~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOW DO YOU DO THIS?! YOUR ART IS SO PERF, OMG ;w;


----------



## asuka (Nov 24, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> all done~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO CUTE OMG


----------



## azukitan (Nov 24, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> all done~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*bows down to your skills* Aaah, your chibis keep getting cuter and cuter! I really like how you drew buuunii's character's dress in this one~ All them purdy frills! *plays with* X333


----------



## sej (Nov 24, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> all done~
> -snip-
> sorry if I got anything in the design wrong!



OMG THAT IS SO ADORABLE!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 24, 2014)

;n; these make me cry


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 24, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> all done~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I literally squealed so hard when i saw this




i'm not jealous or anything..


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 24, 2014)

woahh mews, so fast. bunni's mayor looks really cute!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 24, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Oh EM GEE ITS ADORABLE AHHHH
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!
> 
> DAMMIT I WISH I WAS ON MY COMPUTER TO ADD IT TO MY SIG
> AHHHH THANK YOOOOU





Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMGOSHHHH SO CUTE<3<3<(^_^






katiegurl1223 said:


> HOW DO YOU DO THIS?! YOUR ART IS SO PERF, OMG ;w;





asuka said:


> SO CUTE OMG





azukitan said:


> *bows down to your skills* Aaah, your chibis keep getting cuter and cuter! I really like how you drew buuunii's character's dress in this one~ All them purdy frills! *plays with* X333





Sej said:


> OMG THAT IS SO ADORABLE!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH





The Hidden Owl said:


> ;n; these make me cry





Creeper$ said:


> I literally squealed so hard when i saw this
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gracelia said:


> woahh mews, so fast. bunni's mayor looks really cute!





Haa. . . .h-h-haahaaH H-HAAHH. . .H- H- HAAGFXHCGJCHJDFDYDFYDFYNDFHDFGNDTHDTYNDTHNFTHFGHMGFHMFGJM.
*cough* USHFFBKUHEFFBUKSHFFBKEUHRFBKUEHRFBV*hack*dejke fhuk. REHFH berfv
HAHAAH-haha. . .  .ahah . . .. H-hha. .  . 
Ha.




Ha.




*falls over dead* 






y-y-you guys are seriously trying to kill me aren't you ;u;
T-t-thannnkkkk y--youu a-all for the kind words, it really cheered up my day after so many things have been going on in my life and i wasn't feeling the best. It really means more than you guys know when you cheer me on and support me, so thank you so much!!!!! Im starting on your request after i get my homework done azukitan,thank you for being so patient~ ヽ(；▽；)ノ


*goes back to being dead*


----------



## pengutango (Nov 24, 2014)

Aww, buunii's mayor came out great!  Your pics always "pop," so to speak.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 24, 2014)

great job mewms, it looks freaking adorable. c:


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 26, 2014)

Me, puleeese? Holding a bunny balloon?


----------



## unintentional (Nov 26, 2014)

Can you maybe do my mayor in the shirt she has in my avatar (holding a magikarp, or if not, just a sign that says "EQUALITY FOR ALL" ?)



I'll totally tip, your art is so cute ;u;


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 27, 2014)

hopefully this is okay azukitan ;u; I had art block for a little while there~


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> hopefully this is okay azukitan ;u; I had art block for a little while there~


O,__________________________________,O

stop making me cry these are too gorgeous


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 27, 2014)

AHH mews holy moly!! that's so cute! azu is gonna love itttt


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 27, 2014)

Mewmew senpaiiii ;w; ahhhh I didn't know you were doing freebies wahhhhh I bet you're so swamped, but whenever you get a chance I'd looooooooooooove it if you could draw my OC for me <33333333




​


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 27, 2014)

GAAHH I SWEAR YOUR ART IS JUST SO CUTE AND I WILL GET MY HANDS ON ONE AAAAAA (Continues to fangirl)
jus gonna request again


----------



## sej (Nov 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> hopefully this is okay azukitan ;u; I had art block for a little while there~



wut. How can a piece of art be that adorable?! Omg im so glad i have a piece of art of you!


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 28, 2014)

OMG, my eyes just exploded! THAT'S SO CUUUUTE~ >w<


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 28, 2014)

THAT IS SO ADORABLE OK LOOK AT THOSE COLORS SO SHINY AND PRETTY


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 28, 2014)

eeeEEEEEEEEHH


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 28, 2014)

Sej said:


> wut. How can a piece of art be that adorable?! Omg im so glad i have a piece of art of you!





Nanobyte said:


> GAAHH I SWEAR YOUR ART IS JUST SO CUTE AND I WILL GET MY HANDS ON ONE AAAAAA (Continues to fangirl)
> jus gonna request again





Gracelia said:


> AHH mews holy moly!! that's so cute! azu is gonna love itttt





The Hidden Owl said:


> O,__________________________________,O
> 
> stop making me cry these are too gorgeous





Creeper$ said:


> eeeEEEEEEEEHH





lynn105 said:


> THAT IS SO ADORABLE OK LOOK AT THOSE COLORS SO SHINY AND PRETTY





MC4pros said:


> OMG, my eyes just exploded! THAT'S SO CUUUUTE~ >w<


FTUFYJHJFHJ
S-s-s-sttoppp ittt hahaahaaaaa-haaa





I-i-i- mmm g-g- gonana explodeeghndthnd h-hhaahaa
Oh my god slots are open this is scurry ヽ(；▽；)ノ ummm~ im thinking of maybe doing an auction or a raffle for an insta slot type thing but im notttaa sureeee ;u; what would you guys think of something like that?


----------



## pengutango (Nov 28, 2014)

Y'know... I've been wondering if you'd be doing an auction or something. XD It's still surprising, but also super kind of you to do all these pieces for free. You really can make a good lot of TBT bells with a shop or auction.


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 28, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Spoiler: My refs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Re-posting my request! I made a slight change though huhuhu~ 
*and I say*, do auctions! If you find yourself pressed for time, perhaps a shop might get you overwhelmed and all that stuff. Auctions are always fun and since your art is so adorbs, you'll have lots of bids ♥


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 28, 2014)

Just going to drop this off right here

---->[xclick me]


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm going to go quote me post so I can re-request. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

my* And add last in there after my haha. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> OMG, your arts amaze!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Ref!



Here it is! Bloop. Hope fully I can be here for your next stream. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> Re-posting my request! I made a slight change though huhuhu~
> *and I say*, do auctions! If you find yourself pressed for time, perhaps a shop might get you overwhelmed and all that stuff. Auctions are always fun and since your art is so adorbs, you'll have lots of bids ♥
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]



True! I agree. If you find your self pressed for time, * don't* open a shop _yet _because you'll get rushed because of all the requests haha.  
Just open an auction in the Marketplace and you'll get a bunch of bids. That way you'll have like 2 requests at a time instead of like 5 -6 from a shop.


----------



## sej (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi! I know I have already requested. But please can I just pop my OC here?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would be HONOURED if you drew my OC. I am in love with your art
Oh and an auction would get you 5k TBT for it.


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 28, 2014)

Mewms u cutie, whatever you want to do would be fine by me. Whatever keeps you happy and stress free. c:


----------



## azukitan (Nov 28, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> hopefully this is okay azukitan ;u; I had art block for a little while there~



OMFG, I'M SO SORRY I DIDN'T SEE THIS SOONER!!!! //DIES
THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR DRAWING KANA!! THIS IS SERIOUSLY ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PIECES I HAVE EVER RECEIVED. *huggles tightly* Gahhh, your chibis are to die for <333 How do you make them so sparkly and kawaii desu~~? You're so talented and amazing. I LOVE YOUUUU!! <33333333333


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 28, 2014)

Casually bumping up my request~

Will you do my OC pls?
View attachment 75202View attachment 75203

She has midnight blue spiky hair, catlike grey eyes, sharklike teeth, and deathly pale skin. 

Except can u draw her in a plain black hoodie, red skinny jeans, and black combat boots?


----------



## Michiru-hime (Nov 28, 2014)

If only my mayor had cute enough clothes atm! Your art is soooo amazingly cute!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 29, 2014)

InfinityFlames said:


> YOUR ART IS ADORABLEEE <3
> 
> I don't have a reference picture, but I was wondering I could describe my OC with pictures and let your creativity take the lead?
> My OC is a girl with wolf ears and tail :3
> ...


I'm sorry but I had to bump dis!
Hey, call me desperate but your art is just so KAWAII <3


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 29, 2014)

InfinityFlames said:


> Hey, call me desperate but your art is just so KAWAII <3



_Aren't we all a little desperate inside..._


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 29, 2014)

Creeper$ said:


> Mewms u cutie, whatever you want to do would be fine by me. Whatever keeps you happy and stress free. c:



CUTIEWHATDTYJFYUFYJFJYMFYUKFYU,STUMSGMDGH
T-t-ttthannkkk y-y- you hsahaaahaa ((((；ﾟДﾟ)))))))


Cuppycakez said:


> I'm going to go quote me post so I can re-request.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I think i might be going with the auction idea sometime later today~ thank you so much for your advice!


Gracelia said:


> Re-posting my request! I made a slight change though huhuhu~
> *and I say*, do auctions! If you find yourself pressed for time, perhaps a shop might get you overwhelmed and all that stuff. Auctions are always fun and since your art is so adorbs, you'll have lots of bids ♥
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]


adghyfgugfufhukvhk
Wahhh thats the only scary part of an auction is when i feel like no one will bid ヽ(；▽；)ノ LOL~
Yeah i feel like a shop might be a little bit too overwhelming for me at the moment~


pengutango said:


> Y'know... I've been wondering if you'd be doing an auction or something. XD It's still surprising, but also super kind of you to do all these pieces for free. You really can make a good lot of TBT bells with a shop or auction.


Well i dont use TBT much but at the very least i dont have to make a decision in an auction (＞人＜


azukitan said:


> OMFG, I'M SO SORRY I DIDN'T SEE THIS SOONER!!!! //DIES
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR DRAWING KANA!! THIS IS SERIOUSLY ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PIECES I HAVE EVER RECEIVED. *huggles tightly* Gahhh, your chibis are to die for <333 How do you make them so sparkly and kawaii desu~~? You're so talented and amazing. I LOVE YOUUUU!! <33333333333


I LOVVEE YOUU TOOO AZUUUUUUUUURHEZHRSHRED
WAHHH its my fault for forgetting to tell you sooooonnnerrrrr ;n; I'm so glad you like it though~~~~!!!!
OH GODDD THE COMPLEMENTTTSSSSS NOOBSRUBKUHDRBKURHDBJEKRJNVEJKJRG


Michiru-hime said:


> If only my mayor had cute enough clothes atm! Your art is soooo amazingly cute!





Creeper$ said:


> _Aren't we all a little desperate inside..._


。・??・(＞_＜)・??・。


----------



## Aradai (Nov 29, 2014)

Aradai said:


> ahh omg you're back! i missed your streams (even if they were buggy XC)
> 
> I'll leave a request here:
> Can you draw this character of mine? [x] [x]
> ...


reposting my request (~-^-)~
I love the art so far! it's so adorable!


----------



## pengutango (Nov 29, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Well i dont use TBT much but at the very least i dont have to make a decision in an auction (＞人＜



You can buy art from other people, collectibles, and other things too, like Pokemon and game codes. So there are plenty of uses for TBT bells. But, that's true. It would make life easier since you don't have to pick from a whole group of potential requests.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 29, 2014)

Meww we should do an art trade


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 29, 2014)

This is going to sound creepy but I've been stalking your thread for awhile now, waiting for slots to open ; 0 ; Your art is beautiful and I'd be honored if you drew my OC. An art piece of my OC done by you would seriously make my day, because I haven't had many people do art for me on this forum since I'm always too late for slots. x''D (Literally the only work of art I've received from someone here is the art in my sig //cries)

Anyway, here is the ref:




My OC is really cutesy and I think a pose of her waving or just smiling/blushing would fit her. c:

Anyway, I have to say this, I am SOOO amazed at how much your art has improved !!! It's INSANE. Like wow. Just. omg.
Keep up the gorgeous work girl.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 29, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> MEEEEE I LOVE YOUR ART OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bumping this! owo


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I love your art Mewms! I would be super honored if you would choose my request, but no hard feelings if you don't. Good luck to other requestors!



Spoiler: If you choose me, draw Cam, the one on the top


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Nov 29, 2014)

Auction now up~!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...chibi-art-auction-!-♠︎♧&p=4209530#post4209530


----------



## jessicat_197 (Nov 30, 2014)

Love your art
Ref is in the spoiler and if you do choose to do my mayor, she has 3 outfits that you could choose from!<3


----------



## U s a g i (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats on the buyout, mewm ; v; you definitely deserve it ahh > u <
because you're having auctions this makes me wanna fully return to tbt just so I can save up and buyout next time you have one xDD <3 keep rockin' on~

also i'll leave this ref here in case you wanna draw her~ ; v; 



Spoiler


----------



## azukitan (Nov 30, 2014)

@ mewm:


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 30, 2014)

azukitan said:


> @ mewm:



Sameee


----------



## roroselle (Nov 30, 2014)

Just gonna leave this here~
Hoping, wishing, dreaming that maybe you'll choose my mayor c:
I was about to buyout the auction art but someone beat me to it! hahah
You're art is so cute and so go0o0od



Spoiler: Reference Sheet


----------



## stargurg (Nov 30, 2014)

welp, mayor momo is a hardworking person that really likes to socialize and make big bucks. xD asdfghjkl; please consider drawing my mayor. o3o



Spoiler


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 30, 2014)

Pretty please, with sugar on top?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Dec 14, 2014)

BWAHH iM GOMEN IM SO LATEAL;KDJF ALKJFD ALKJDF
I'm sorry for being gone so long! It's just a lot of things have been happening to me right now and I'm still trying to get them all sorted out! 
and sorry azuka for this taking so long! If you have anything you want changed don't be afraid to ask me!


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Your art is so adorable! ;a; Definitely will be requesting soon!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Dec 14, 2014)

Your art is just soooo amazing!!!<3 hope that one day I can recieve some art from you!


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 14, 2014)

I love it too much! Literally had the biggest grin on my face while scrolling through your pictures, you have so much talent! Hopefully Ill be able to request something from you in the near future  x


----------



## pengutango (Dec 14, 2014)

That's so cute!  Can't wait to see mine. Don't worry about taking too long. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## roroselle (Dec 14, 2014)

i die from the cuteness of your art style x.x <3


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 14, 2014)

Cuteness over load


----------



## azukitan (Dec 14, 2014)

I swear, your chibis get cuter and cuter every time >u<


----------



## Locket (Dec 14, 2014)

May I request?




Spoiler: If I can...



Can you draw these two together?


Spoiler: 1









Spoiler: 2


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 14, 2014)

aleshapie said:


> Pretty please, with sugar on top?
> 
> View attachment 76149




I just LOVE your mayors!! 



or

View attachment 77417


----------



## asuka (Dec 15, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> BWAHH iM GOMEN IM SO LATEAL;KDJF ALKJFD ALKJDF
> I'm sorry for being gone so long! It's just a lot of things have been happening to me right now and I'm still trying to get them all sorted out!
> and sorry azuka for this taking so long! If you have anything you want changed don't be afraid to ask me!



BDFGJKL;KGNFJ
OOOMG;;
she is SO CUTE AHH
you're so incredibly talented ;3; thank you again so so so much, omg<3


----------



## sej (Dec 15, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> BWAHH iM GOMEN IM SO LATEAL;KDJF ALKJFD ALKJDF
> I'm sorry for being gone so long! It's just a lot of things have been happening to me right now and I'm still trying to get them all sorted out!
> and sorry azuka for this taking so long! If you have anything you want changed don't be afraid to ask me!



OMG! That is so cute!!!!!!! Ahh! Well done mewms!


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 16, 2014)

I know the thread title says "free"...but can I commission you for a mayor chibi? You are incredible!


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 16, 2014)

Is it alright if I just leave a request?
I have a picture here  
Thanks if you pick me x


Spoiler


----------



## TaliZorah (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow your improvement from the last time I saw you is amazing. Well done, love.


----------



## Mango (Dec 16, 2014)

could you do my fursonaaaa please :x

[x] ref <--

if you dont do furries, my human oc
is

[x] ref <--


thank youuuu i hope i get picked >A< your art is really cuteee


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm just gonna re-enter and say a prayer hoping that senpai will notice me ;v;

I need some art for my ref that you can find here. It won't upload properly. Sadface.


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 16, 2015)

is there anyway I can buy art from you? THIS. is. so. AMAZING.<3


----------

